# Jalapeno Cheddar Quick Bread



## DRKsmoking (Aug 27, 2022)

_Jalapeno Cheddar Quick Bread

Found this by a Jo-Anna Rooney and sounded good so had to try . Very glad I did.






So got all the ingredients together, Mixed all the dry , all the wet and than the wet into the dry. 
Than added the Jalapeno and cheese to the mix.
It is a very sticky mix  , place that into a parchment lined loaf pan.
Had the smoker set to approx 350F. the 3 probes are just hanging inside. With Cherry chips going._





_





So mix in the loaf pan, than top with the extra cheese and diced pepper 











After 30 minutes, starting to do what it should be doing







After 50 minutes , tested it with a tooth pick and came out clean , smells great when I opened the door
















Took it in the house and let it cool for a bit while I kept working on supper ( Smoked Sweet and Sour Pork and Rice Stuffed Peppers )
Removed from pan , and of coarse I had to have a slice or two

















Very light smoke as it was only on the top that was open really, and the cheese and jalapeno was/is great. 
Next time I will add some of my maple back bacon diced up small and put in the mix. Just to see

But this is great and will do again

Thanks for hanging in there 

David_







						Smoked Sweet and Sour Pork & Rice Stuffed Peppers
					

Smoked Sweet and Sour Pork & Rice Stuffed Peppers  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/jalapeno-cheddar-quick-bread.316953/  This is supper tonight, picked up some fresh pork and sliced small. Cooked outside in the CI with a little vinegar and Soya Sauce Removed and added the onions half...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## tbern (Aug 27, 2022)

Looks very good!! Thanks for sharing your recipe! And supper sounds delicious!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 27, 2022)

tbern said:


> Looks very good!! Thanks for sharing your recipe! And supper sounds delicious!!



Thanks for the like and the comment

No problem about the recipe, it was a good one , and an easy bread to make . 
No kneading or having to let it raise. and a real good flavor

And yes supper was great also

David


----------



## JLinza (Aug 27, 2022)

Looks great, I've been making italian bread alot lately. I'm gonna have to give this one a try.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 28, 2022)

JLinza said:


> Looks great, I've been making italian bread alot lately. I'm gonna have to give this one a try.



Thanks for the comment

I was going to make it as biscuits or rolls , but decided to follow they way they did it first , 
next time I will add some of my maple back bacon to the mix . Can't hurt to try

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 28, 2022)

Thanks 



 Kevin DeShazo

for the like

David


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 28, 2022)

Holy cow that looks incredible David!! Somewhat reminds me of a thicker version of the jalapeno cheddar corn bread I'm known to make from time to time. I'm thinking I might just have to make this. Got a little shindig coming up next month and this just might make a fantastic addition.

Robert


----------



## xray (Aug 28, 2022)

That looks great! I wouldn’t find having a few slices right now for breakfast!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 28, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Holy cow that looks incredible David!! Somewhat reminds me of a thicker version of the jalapeno cheddar corn bread I'm known to make from time to time. I'm thinking I might just have to make this. Got a little shindig coming up next month and this just might make a fantastic addition.
> 
> Robert




Thanks Robert for the like and the comment

It is very good and I was tossed about making it into biscuits or the bread. Bread won .
So simple to made . I can see trying to make my version of your onion rolls with this recipe also.

here is the how to that came with it , even though it is pretty straight forward.
Ignore my cook notes,

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 28, 2022)

xray said:


> That looks great! I wouldn’t find having a few slices right now for breakfast!



Thanks Joe for the like and the comment

I just had 2 slices in the toaster , even better today.

I really like this quick bread , I can see using this as a base and using different ingredients
like fried onions , or ham and cheese... etc

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 28, 2022)

Thanks



 BrianGSDTexoma


For the like

David


----------



## JLinza (Aug 28, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks for the comment
> 
> I was going to make it as biscuits or rolls , but decided to follow they way they did it first ,
> next time I will add some of my maple back bacon to the mix . Can't hurt to try
> ...


Agreed, that would be amazing as a biscuit sitting right next to a good bowl of chili.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 28, 2022)

JLinza said:


> Agreed, that would be amazing as a biscuit sitting right next to a good bowl of chili.




Yes it really would

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 28, 2022)

Thanks



 boykjo

for the like

David


----------



## bill1 (Aug 30, 2022)

I've been scared to try breads from scratch but this is one even I can handle.  (Might add some ground pepper and onion, just sayin') 
*But what is Balkan-style yogurt???*   Greek yogurt?  (Geography doesn't sound right.)


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 30, 2022)

bill1 said:


> I've been scared to try breads from scratch but this is one even I can handle.  (Might add some ground pepper and onion, just sayin')
> *But what is Balkan-style yogurt???*   Greek yogurt?  (Geography doesn't sound right.)



Thanks Bill for the like and the comment

This is a very easy bread, no kneading and no waiting for it to rise. I did not even have to spray the parchment paper with oil.

Just mix all the dry. Mix all the wet. than mix all the wet into the dry
mix with spoon or what ever, than add your cheese and jalapeno
Spoon into loaf pan .
I baked mine in the smoker , but just use reg oven if you want for the first time at 350 deg. until a tooth pick comes out clean when stuck through the top in a few places
Should take approx 50 - 60 minutes

David

Add picture in a minute of the yogurt it is on the reg shelf with all the others . balkan must be a style

Yes to adding what you like, my next one will be my maple back bacon and cheese and onions

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 30, 2022)

Bill 

 bill1


I just used the vanilla one because that is what I had , it did not change the flavor at all. But plain is what it called for.
That's the fun of doing things for yourself. you can change things for yourself. And no one to answer to but MY WIFE. ha ha 

David


----------



## bill1 (Aug 30, 2022)

Thanks David, I think Astro is a Canadian brand so your Nova Scotia address all adds up.  (The Flav*ou*red and Yog*ou*rt spelling is foreign to us south-of-the-border types too.)

I'm not finding it available in my 'hood.  But I found a link saying Balkan style is any yogurt that cures in its commercial container.  So what my store calls Greek yogurt is probably the only one that _wouldn_'t work. 

If anyone wants to correct my assumptions above, I'd appreciate it. 

Thanks David for the help and pictures.  yes, I missed that it was vanilla but plain shouldn't be hard to find.  I think over 3 or 4% milkfat may be a little tough for me to find but I'll go looking.
CORRECTION:  You used 1%, not the 6% in the recipe.  That's helpful info too.


----------



## bill1 (Aug 30, 2022)

A search on yogurt bread gave me lots of hits.  An example: 
https://100krecipes.com/easy-yogurt-bread/ 
But the cheese and heat is definitely a better direction than the sweet in _that _recipe.  

But it's seeming apparent now that I was over-thinking the yogurt part.  
God bless the Balkans; but I'm going to Walmart.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 31, 2022)

Morning Bill
  As for the Yogurt/Yogourt. you are right I think the author just used Balkan because that is what she liked. 
And yes I used 1%mf. I also checked and could not find it in your stores on a search. 
I can't see Canada being the only one that makes Yogurt that cures in the container. Maybe it is just under a different name.
Now in saying that I think any Yogurt could be used. As a lot of recipes call for yogurt and do not specify style. If it is not the Balkan style I would just stir it first.

David


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 31, 2022)

Dang David! That looks crazy good! Thank you for sharing, this one is bumped up my list!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 31, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Dang David! That looks crazy good! Thank you for sharing, this one is bumped up my list!



Thanks Jed for the love and the comment

Like the title says it was quick to make and really good, I ate it for a couple days . 
Even better toasted in the toaster for breakfast or a snack

David


----------

